# Sideways tag along (see new thread)



## bobwalton (13 Sep 2017)

View: https://youtu.be/Zh_tDx6jxdo


----------



## I like Skol (13 Sep 2017)

Lots of reasons, engineering and practicality issues.


----------



## simongt (13 Sep 2017)

Interesting concept, but two points - 
Why isn't he demonstrating with a child on board - ?
The setup is twice the width of a tagalong attachment, which may well irritate following motorists, especially as the setup will probably be moving more slowly than a solo bike.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (13 Sep 2017)

Steering geometry is disgustingly a mile out.


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2017)

Reminds me of the old Sidewinder motorcycle sidecar. They were crap too.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Sep 2017)

Adult gets it wrong, said child hits the kerb


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Sep 2017)

Wouldn't touch it with a bargepole.
I notice you don't ever see how that wooden effort attaches to the frame of the pilot bike.
It's not demo'd with a child on board, although that's a relief, frankly.
It's the most rubbish attempt at a sociable I've seen in a while.


----------



## Venod (13 Sep 2017)

Looks about as practical as this.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Sep 2017)

Is that Jeremy Corbyn doing the demo?


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Sep 2017)

JC has got more sense!


----------



## KneesUp (13 Sep 2017)

"Also, if you need to get past parked cars, it's the kid who is going to get doored, so that's a bonus"


----------



## BurningLegs (18 Sep 2017)

I wish I knew what was in the OP, from the responses to this thread it sounds like it's quite funny!


----------



## I like Skol (18 Sep 2017)

What happened there then? Was it the OP's own design or something?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Sep 2017)

Wallace and gromit funny this was!


----------



## snorri (18 Sep 2017)

BurningLegs said:


> I wish I knew what was in the OP, from the responses to this thread it sounds like it's quite funny!


If you think of a motorcycle with sidecar, then think pedal cycle with two wheeled sidecar for a child with its own pedals, and steering linked to the adults cycle steering , then you've got it.
You see it's true what they say, a hundred words is worth a picture any day


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2017)

I like Skol said:


> What happened there then? Was it the OP's own design or something?



I'm also thinking it might have been?


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2017)

Yes, it was...

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sideways-tag-along.223935/


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2017)

Closed as per OP's request.


----------



## Bimble (26 Sep 2017)

New video and updated thread here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sideways-tag-along.223935/


----------

